# il n'en demeure pas moins que



## AlistairCookie

Is the French wrong here ??? - is possible...

Anyway, for this demeurer thingy..."en" always confuses me when it doens't replace anything.

Bien que le but annoncé des dispositions législatives interdisant le contournement des mesures techniques de protection, est de lutter contre le piratage des œuvres. _???phrase incomplete???).__Il n’en demeure_ pas moins, qu’elles présentes un risque réel pour la liberté d’expression (A) et pour la finalité du droit d’auteur (B).

"Although the stated goal of the legislative devices prohibiting the circumvention of technical protection measures is to fight against piracy..._(???phrase incomplete???)._ _It does not end there_ and they present a real danger to freedom of expression (A) and to the finality of Author's Rights.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also il n'en reste pas moins que.


----------



## LV4-26

What it means basically is _it remains true that...._


N.B.  It sould be spelt _elles présentent. _


----------



## AlistairCookie

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> It sould be spelt _elles présentent. _


lots of little mistakes all over this text.

Was a lawyer who wrote 85 pages in about 4 days...


----------



## Gardefeu

> ???phrase incomplete???)


No, the sentence is not incomplete, it's just plain wrong. It should read (in French) 
_Bien que le but annoncé des dispositions législatives interdisant le contournement des mesures techniques de protection *soit* de lutter contre le piratage des œuvres, [*comma*] il n'en demeure pas moins qu'elles présentent etc...
Although the aim...etc..., it still remains true that they are a real danger etc...
_
Does it make more sense to you?




> lots of little mistakes all over this text.



Yes, I'd noticed that, too, many spelling mistakes...


----------



## mehitabel

bonjour, auriez-vous une idée pour un équivalent de la formule "il n'en demeure pas moins que..." dont le ton est plutôt soutenu.


----------



## KeithCar

"it's just as true that..."


----------



## carolineR

Nonetheless
nevertheless...


----------



## cropje_jnr

The fact still remains that...
It is nonetheless/still true that...

(I hope I'm on the right track!)


----------



## hunternet

carolineR said:


> Nonetheless
> nevertheless...


----------



## Curiosité

Bonjour à tous, 
Je travaille sur un texte en ce moment et je n'arrive pas à trouver de traduction pour "il n'en demeure pas moins des moments obscures". Je bloque complètement, je suis sur ce morceau de phrase depuis une éternité et je n'arrive à rien de concluant, alors je me demandais si quelqu'un pourrait éventuellement m'aider.
Merci beaucoup par avance!
Curiosité


----------



## franc 91

There are still some obscure moments (matters?) that remain (but the context isn't very clear)


----------



## ad2011

Hello!

Il n’en demeure pas moins vrai que des comportements réflexes sont de simples couplages sensori-moteurs qui ne sont même pas propres à l’être humain.

How can i translate "Il n’en demeure pas moins vrai que" in this sentence?
My attempt: Nonetheless, it is true that reflex behaviours are simple sensorimotor couplings that are not even peculiar to human beings (for example:

What do i do with the "vrai"?
Merci!


----------



## Keith Bradford

_The fact remains that reflex behaviours..._


----------



## Yulissa2

Bonjour. Je ne comprends pas la phrase surlignée dans ce contexte:



Au Québec, bien que la surreprésentation des autochtones reste limitée comparativement aux provinces de l’Ouest, *il n’en demeure pas moins que les détenus d’origine autochtone *(hommes et femmes confondus)* sont surreprésentés comparativement à leur poids démographique dans cette province.*


(plus de contexte: http://www.erudit.org/revue/crimino/2002/v35/n2/008291ar.pdf)


Est-ce que quelqun pourrait m'expliquer cette phrase dans d'autres mots?
Je  ne comprends pas la structure syntaxique. Quand je lis cette phrase je  pense à la comparaison (moins que...) et j'attends un substantif après.  Mais il y a encore un prédicat "sont surreprésentés", et alors je perds  le sens...

Merci!


----------



## Guill

Bonsoir,

C'est la même chose que :

Au Québec, *même si* la surreprésentation des autochtones reste limitée comparativement aux provinces de l’Ouest, les détenus d’origine autochtone (hommes et femmes confondus) sont *quand même* surreprésentés comparativement à leur poids démographique dans cette province.


Est-ce plus clair ?


----------



## ride7359

il n'en demeure pas moins que = néanmoins


----------



## moo_88

Bonjour,

I just wanted to know if "il n'en demeure pas moins que..." makes sense in the following phrase:

 Bien que les manifestations aient paralysé les établissements d'éducation et aussi les grandes villes, il n'en demeure pas moins que le but principal est pour pouvoir vivre aussi bien que leurs ancêtres.


Merci


----------



## Suehil

Here I would say 'the fact remains that....'


----------



## bibine21

[…]

Pour répondre à ta question. "il n'en demeure pas moins que..." makes sense in the phrase:


----------



## neeraj2608

Bonjour à tous,
Aidez-moi SVP en traduire cette phrase qui j'ai lu dans un article celui qui parle des indiens en Amazonie:


> Il n'en demeure pas moins qu'à surprendre ces hommes dans leur paisible intimité, on ne peut que s'interroger sur nous-mêmes.


Particulièrement, je ne comprends bien le sens de l'expression «il n'en demeure pas moins que» dans ce contexte.

Ce sont mes essais:


> 1. It won't take much to surprise these men in their peaceful seclusion, (then) we can only wonder about ourselves.
> 2. These men living in peaceful isolation don't remain much of an oddity, we can only wonder about ourselves.


Lequel est le meilleur, et pourquoi (ou non)?

Merci,
Neeraj.


----------



## Momerath

For "Il n'en demeure pas moins" see [posts above].

Can't say how the whole sentence should read without more context.


----------



## Jeanbar

Je proposerais: "The fact remains that after intruding on the peaceful privacy of these men, we can only but wonder about ourselves".


----------



## neeraj2608

Ah, je vois: c'est un idiome et je le traduisais littéralement!



Momerath said:


> Can't say how the whole sentence should read without more context.


L'article original se situé à cette adresse, si vous voulez encore le lire.



Jeanbar said:


> Je proposerais: "The fact remains that after  intruding on the peaceful privacy of these men, we can only but wonder  about ourselves".


Super! Je crois que c'est exactement le sens de la phrase dans ce contexte.

Merci beaucoup à vous tous les deux,
Thank you both for your help,
Neeraj.


----------



## pieanne

Peut-être on peut utiliser "nonetheless"?


----------



## orangier

Il n’en demeure pas moins que certaines de des compositions...sont réussies...


----------



## orangier

J’ai déjà trouvé la traduction :  nonetheless, nevertheless, but the fact of the matter is that, etc. etc...


----------



## moustic

From WR dictionary:


> *il n'en demeure pas moins que* _expr_ (oui mais, toujours est-il que) the fact remains that _expr_


----------



## macmag

This is from a text by J-P Sartre. I know what it means, but I can't quite make out the grammar.
He's describing a fleeting illusion on walking into a room, that the figures in a painting are there in the flesh. He is suggesting that perception happens much faster than imagination.

"L’íllusion fut de très courte durée – il n’en demeure pas moins que je n’ai pas eu,, [..] une conscience imagée, mais au contraire, une conscience perceptive."

My translation: "The illusion was very short-lived – it was so brief that I had no awareness of an image, but rather, a conscious perception."

I don't understand exactly how the phrase "il n’en demeure pas moins que je n’ai pas eu" is working here.


----------



## jekoh

il n’en demeure pas moins que... = it still remains the case that...


----------



## JClaudeK

Il n’en demeure/ reste pas moins que... = (nevertheless) the fact remains that ...


----------



## macmag

Another idiom! That's great, thanks.


----------



## JClaudeK

BTW, it's in the WR-dicionary. 
And
il n'en reste pas moins que


----------



## Hildy1

carolineR said:


> Nonetheless
> nevertheless...


----------

